# Nikon Noct-Nikkor reference in latest trailer



## ahsanford (Aug 16, 2018)

Folks will spot their famous 58mm f1.2 from long ago:
https://www.dpreview.com/news/9723649617/new-nikon-teaser-hints-at-noct-lens-for-mirrorless

But no new reveals in this one. No new lens with an FL or speed listed is in this trailer.

- A


----------

